# When do you stop having sex with a baby/toddler in the room?



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

My son just turned 1 and he's beginning to show signs that he's understanding what's going on around him so I'm starting to get that creepy feeling having him in the room









He's asleep in his own crib anyway but lately it's been kind of distracting.

Does anyone draw the line at a certain point?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I would think when you start to feel uncomfortable about it would be where you draw the line, but I can see how it might feel a little nebulous.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I could never have sex with DD in the room even as a newborn. I don't think there's anything wrong with doing so but I just simply couldn't relax with her there. We'd just do it next door so I could hear if she woke up but she wasn't cramping my style









ETA I think when it makes you uncomfortable, that's the time to change. For me that time was birth lol


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *skycheattraffic* 


> ETA I think when it makes you uncomfortable, that's the time to change. For me that time was birth lol


Haha, exactly...DD is only almost 5 months old but she's so aware and watches everything with such curiosity that I just can't do anything of that nature if she's awake in the room.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

I think it also depends on how deep a sleeper your baby is. I've never been ok with the baby being awake and in the same room, even very early on. Asleep, no big deal.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

He's a pretty deep sleeper. He's not a fan of his crib so I know if he's not crying in there, he must be asleep lol


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

It's probably a personal thing. My son (16 months) sleeps in a crib in our room. Once he goes to sleep, we feel free to have sex in the room. When he was a tiny newborn, we'd have sex with him asleep in the bed. Later, when he was sort of in the 4-8 months range and enjoyed playing with toys on the floor, we occasionally had sex with him awake in the room. But I don't think I'd feel comfortable doing it with him awake anymore. Asleep? Sure.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no idea if I'd be comfortable having sex with a baby awake in the room. My kids have all been too high maintenance to leave us alone long enough while awake in the same room with us, for me to even attempt something like that XD


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm comfortable with it when they're sleeping up through toddlerhood, at which point we've moved them in with the older children. We are pretty quiet about it when we're in the room with the baby, so as not to wake him up and inadvertently end grownup time.


----------

